# Desperate Housewives



## TTLWHKR (Oct 2, 2005)

Poll says it all.. I even stopped my TiVo of Family Plots to watch it.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Oct 3, 2005)

sorry Alice... i mean Alex... you seem to be on your own on this one.


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 3, 2005)

Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Oct 3 2005, 03:50 AM
> * sorry Alice... i mean Alex... you seem to be on your own on this one. *


 I blame the wife...


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 3, 2005)

I like it, but then again, I'm female, so I guess it's allowed.  

I wanna see what happens next week when the abusive husband locked in the basement escapes.  At least, that's what the teaser made it look like.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

I watched the seaso opener this year. With my Mother.   

She seems to really like the show, and it seems OK.


The one I can't quite figure out is Lost.



Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Oct 3, 2005)

I missed it last season.  I started watching about the next to last episode.  Now I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Oct 3 2005, 10:40 AM
> * I watched the seaso opener this year. With my Mother.
> 
> She seems to really like the show, and it seems OK.
> ...


 I  LOVE LOST!

But it's annoying.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Oct 3 2005, 01:36 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Oct 3 2005, 01:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Oct 3 2005, 10:40 AM
> * I watched the seaso opener this year. With my Mother.
> 
> She seems to really like the show, and it seems OK.
> ...


I  LOVE LOST!

But it's annoying. [/b][/quote]
 Why? Did you lose you train og thought???



The morning show I listen to is addicted to it.... I tried watching the season opener.... it was too slow, and WAYYY to confusing for me... I don't know the cast or the season's backstory....

I'll be getting the DVD's...

Jon


----------



## SooC_pcp_ (Nov 26, 2005)

It only took watching one episode and I was hooked! Awsome show!


----------



## emtff99 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sorry watched it once last week, & was completely confused about it. Doesnt seem to be a program I would get hooked on at all.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 28, 2005)

Lost is an updated version of Gilligans Island. C'mon you know that wouldnt really happen!

My fave shows:
Family Plots
Intervention
CSI
CSI: Miami
CSI: NY
Amazing Race
Survivor
Big Brother
Any Football/Baseball (Go Patriots and Cards!)


----------



## emtff99 (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaptainPanic_@Nov 28 2005, 11:37 AM
> * Lost is an updated version of Gilligans Island. C'mon you know that wouldnt really happen!
> 
> My fave shows:
> ...


 LOL,,as said it is seriously one I could get hooked on what so ever. Now my wife on the other hand, along with my younger sister & her husband,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Well let's just say "Hide the Remote!!"


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 29, 2005)

When is Rescue Me going to be aired again?


----------



## emtff99 (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Nov 29 2005, 06:13 AM
> * When is Rescue Me going to be aired again? *


 I would think sometime in the fall season again (Hopefully). I missed this whole past season due to my work schedule. Season 1 is already on DVD, Season 2 should be coming out soon within a few months also.


----------



## Jon (Nov 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99+Nov 29 2005, 08:01 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtff99 @ Nov 29 2005, 08:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Nov 29 2005, 06:13 AM
> * When is Rescue Me going to be aired again? *


I would think sometime in the fall season again (Hopefully). I missed this whole past season due to my work schedule. Season 1 is already on DVD, Season 2 should be coming out soon within a few months also. [/b][/quote]
 I don't have cable, so I netflix'ed the first season... pretty good. Can't wait till the next season.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Nov 29 2005, 12:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Nov 29 2005, 12:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have cable, so I netflix'ed the first season... pretty good. Can't wait till the next season.

Jon [/b][/quote]
 June


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 16, 2005)

Desperate Housewives is pretty good. I never have missed an episode of Lost thanks to my DVR. I also like The Apprentice, Alias, Boston Legal.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2005)

This show does nothing but to promote promiscuity in our society. That, and it gives women new and evil ways to cheat on their man.  But hay, my opinion i sbiased, I'm a guy.


----------



## vipastyle (Dec 27, 2005)

Awesome show!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 27, 2005)

Im into the CSIs though they for me are predictable..... Im also a simpsons and family guy fan cartoon wise.. BUT my fav now is "supernatural" and as for the new and evil ways of cheating... for you guys we women are cunning enough to come up with devious plots of our own... its merely most of us choose not to.... women are scheming intellectual creatures that get some of our best ideas when crossed wrong...best bet is not to tamper with us

On another note I do like tripping the rift too sci fi..why? just for amusement purposes and Drawn together is the ONLY "reality show" i care to watch... heh its soooooooooooo wrong in so many ways


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't watch TV so I'm  not up on any of these shows. When I do watch its normally something I can learn from.


----------



## Walter McCracken (Feb 16, 2006)

Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Funnyrunner1 (Feb 16, 2006)

Maybe they need a spin-off..."Desperate Husbands"!!!!


----------



## enslavedvinny (Mar 6, 2006)

SooC_pcp_ said:
			
		

> It only took watching one episode and I was hooked! Awsome show!


I concur, Lost is an amazind show but you really have to watch every episode or you will be "Lost".  Btw, it's on tonight, new episode YAY!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Mar 6, 2006)

Tonight?

What country are you in?


----------

